# Juki TO-2010Q machine cover



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Someone has a new party dress! 5 machines in my sewing room now have coordinating gowns! LOL


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My sewing machine had better not see those gowns or she will feel like Cinderella in her simple gown. Just gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Such well dressed machines! you do such good work.


----------

